# GIMP vs. Photoshop



## Abby Rose (Feb 23, 2010)

and other similar programs. What is better about photoshop? And if they are the same, then why does anyone bother with photoshop/like programs? Im going to assume they are not the same. 
:scratch:


----------



## PhotographyPool (Feb 23, 2010)

Photoshop definitely, you will be able to notice the difference


----------



## williambarry (Feb 23, 2010)

Photoshop is more advanced than gimp. The coding is better, the algorithms are better all around it works better (for those that know how to use it). Photoshop is not simple, is not cheap, and isn't worth wasting your money if this is a once in a while hobby for you.


----------



## Abby Rose (Feb 23, 2010)

Yep, I kind of figured.  Gimps good enough for me, though.


----------



## KmH (Feb 23, 2010)

Abby Rose said:


> Yep, I kind of figured.  Gimps good enough for me, though.


Photoshop Elements is not expensive (about $75). Photoshop CS4 is $700 and CS4 Extended is $1000.

The problem with both GIMP and Elements is that they can only edit in an 8-bit color depth.

Raw images are captured at a 12-bit or 14-bit color depth, depending on the camera, and get converted to 16-bit files when they are converted.

So to use GIMP and Elements the clore transitions are not as smooth and if one isn't careful they can wind up with artifacts like banding and posterization.

There is a ton more support for Photoshop than there is for GIMP.

One last thought: An alternative to Photoshop is Corel's Paint Shop Pro (PSP, $100) Photo Editing Software ? Corel PaintShop Photo Pro X3


----------



## myfotoguy (Feb 24, 2010)

I second the PS Elements suggestion. Also, if you're looking for an organzer too then ACDSee Pro is aweseom and has powerful editing (yes, I'm a fan I uset it and really like it). Actually, Elments has an organizer function too. 

Lightroom is another good choice, but expensive.

ACDSee has a basic version that's around $50 (I think).

Just some more ideas. It can get expensive. If you do end up buying something that is receommended to you, you might (if you haven't thought of it already) see if a demo/trial version is available.


----------



## Abby Rose (Feb 24, 2010)

I wasnt actually looking for suggestions, but if I do I will know who to ask!  I just have never used photoshop, and I'm learning about gimp now, so I was curious.


----------



## KmH (Feb 24, 2010)

Abby Rose said:


> I wasnt actually looking for suggestions, but if I do I will know who to ask!


 


Abby Rose said:


> *GIMP vs. Photoshop...*and other similar programs.....[/


 
My mistake Abby, I'm sorry! I won't try to help you out again.


----------



## Abby Rose (Feb 24, 2010)

kmH, you surely know I dont mind? It _was_ helpful, even if I'm not buying anything.


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 24, 2010)

Learn gimp and then move up to PS.. kinda like photography... We start out noobie and silly and slowly move up


----------



## CNCO (Feb 24, 2010)

I could be wrong but gimp does not support RAW format. I am not sure about elements.


----------

